# Hauling Tractor and Big Baler



## CF-Farmer (Jan 10, 2012)

I need to haul a Case MX 220 and Hesston 2170 baler. Wondering what guys are hauling equipment with. Thinking either a 48 - 53 foot drop deck trailer or a 48 foot lowboy. The drop deck should be fine for height but have to have a dock. Lowboy that would be it only job but easier. Just getting thoughts and ideas on what guys have already done and like.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I haul my CIH 7220 and NH BB940 on a 48 ft. Step deck that has a five foot tail plus fold over ramps. Just have to watch position of trailer axles so that baler doesn't bottom out when going up the tail on to the deck.


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's how I'm hauling my stuff it's a 53' drop deck with triple fold over ramps


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

I use that USPS motto "if it fits it ships"


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

You certainly might want to look in to a detach lowboy. Most all step deck trailers are a 40 inch deck height. If it has the 17.5 tires, it should be a little lower. The other thing about the detach is it should be easy to drive the baler on and not catch the teeth. How long is the tractor and baler? Both mechanical and hydraulic trailers out there. I feel both are a good long term investment.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

MT hayer said:


> You certainly might want to look in to a detach lowboy. Most all step deck trailers are a 40 inch deck height. If it has the 17.5 tires, it should be a little lower. The other thing about the detach is it should be easy to drive the baler on and not catch the teeth. How long is the tractor and baler? Both mechanical and hydraulic trailers out there. I feel both are a good long term investment.


My drop deck has a 37' main deck, 11' upper deck, and 5' tail. I drive the 7220 CIH on until the front tires are tight against the neck and the rear tires of the baler barely make it onto the main deck. Ramps fold over nicely under bale chute. Loading height can be a challenge. Trailer is air ride so I dump the air and try to find a hole to park trailer axles in to reduce height even more. Distance from tractor rears to baler tires makes the baler bottom out when the pick up is coming on to the main deck.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Also my trailer has 22.5 low pro tires so it is a 40" deck height with the air up, drops about six inches with no air.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

For you guys that routinely haul your equipment, do you add anything to your baler and tractor to make chaining them down easier? Like extra hooks or eyes to the baler?

I added large clevises to the back of the frame where a back hoe would attach so I'm not taking the paint off the loader tractor every time I transport it.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I had Neville out of Kansas build me a 53' double drop equipment trailer to haul swathers and tractor with big square baler . The main deck height is 18'' so it is low to ground and they haul very nice . It also has slide-outs on each side so I can go out to a width of 12'10'' wide . I like it better than a rgn trailer just due to the time factor of loading VS unhooking and pulling forward each time when you need to haul something. For me a stepdeck would be too high and not wide enough to get wider equipment on. I have some pictures of the trailer in my gallery, I had no idea how much the trailer would be used , it stays hooked up most of the time.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> For you guys that routinely haul your equipment, do you add anything to your baler and tractor to make chaining them down easier? Like extra hooks or eyes to the baler?
> 
> I added large clevises to the back of the frame where a back hoe would attach so I'm not taking the paint off the loader tractor every time I transport it.


As I was crawling around under my 2150 MF 3x3 baler today looking to see where these parts of metal fell off of that I found behind the baler I noticed two clevis type things factory welded to the frame on both sides of the baler. So at least on the newer MF balers they have a way to chain them down on a trailer.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Teslan said:


> As I was crawling around under my 2150 MF 3x3 baler today looking to see where these parts of metal fell off of that I found behind the baler I noticed two clevis type things factory welded to the frame on both sides of the baler. So at least on the newer MF balers they have a way to chain them down on a trailer.





Teslan said:


> As I was crawling around under my 2150 MF 3x3 baler today looking to see where these parts of metal fell off of that I found behind the baler I noticed two clevis type things factory welded to the frame on both sides of the baler. So at least on the newer MF balers they have a way to chain them down on a trailer.


Teslan , those factory chain rings can break, I have a baler that 1 side did break while in transport. Most of the time I do not chain nothing down , if I do it is just for looks. A 20000 lb baler dont move around on a trailer muchless hooked to a large tractor in park, unless the driver happens to be a idiot . I have yet been pulled over by any dot officer, see me knocking on wood . Once again its a location thing too . If we happen to travel very far I will boom stuff down so I dont have any issues.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

mlappin said:


> For you guys that routinely haul your equipment, do you add anything to your baler and tractor to make chaining them down easier? Like extra hooks or eyes to the baler?
> 
> I added large clevises to the back of the frame where a back hoe would attach so I'm not taking the paint off the loader tractor every time I transport it.





mlappin said:


> For you guys that routinely haul your equipment, do you add anything to your baler and tractor to make chaining them down easier? Like extra hooks or eyes to the baler?
> 
> I added large clevises to the back of the frame where a back hoe would attach so I'm not taking the paint off the loader tractor every time I transport it.


When I had this trailer made I had them add 8 60000# d-rings in certain places on the main frame for chaining equipment down.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

panhandle9400 said:


> Teslan , those factory chain rings can break, I have a baler that 1 side did break while in transport. Most of the time I do not chain nothing down , if I do it is just for looks. A 20000 lb baler dont move around on a trailer muchless hooked to a large tractor in park, unless the driver happens to be a idiot . I have yet been pulled over by any dot officer, see me knocking on wood . Once again its a location thing too . If we happen to travel very far I will boom stuff down so I dont have any issues.


I don't trailer my baler around. I just noticed them since I was under there today and remembered this thread. Also if an accident were to happen while hauling a tractor and baler of that size a couple of little chains aren't going to stop that weight from going anywhere inertia is telling it to go.


----------

